# Unboxing the PSA XS15se



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Well I wanted make sure I covered this with some good photos so all can see how well these monsters arrive. I also took a shot of the corner and detail finish for those wondering. Can't wait till I get my receiver so I can start breaking this in!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats on your new toy. I'm listening to one of those as I type this -- that will be my next review -- and I can tell you this much; I think you're gonna like it...


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Very nice, I'm sure your going to love them Scott.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Very nice :T Ever since I heard of PSA I've been impressed by the look of their products. They are putting quality where it counts - heavy duty cabinets, nice drivers and amps, good looks with durable finish. I'm looking forward to hearing your impressions.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats, but when is the second one coming.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Very nice looking sub. I am sure you will enjoy it especially if you throw in the movie 9 to demo.
Neighbors watch out


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

I only am planning on one as the room is small enough (2400 cu ft) and sealed pretty tight (no windows and a sealed door). The movie 9 was used to envision size but yes it will also be used as one of my initial Demos. I hooked up the Denon AVR X-3000 downstairs in the family room last night. That was a great experience - very easy due to the wizard style walkthrough. Though I am perfectly capable of doing it without I appreciate the ease that has evolved from years ago.

Tonight and Friday afternoon I will be setting up the PSA sub, the Denon AVR X-4000 and there Panny projector in the media room. I will also run the Audyssey demo on the 3000 receiver downstairs as it was past 10pm and I didn't want to wake up the family with the tone sweeps.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

A much needed follow-up to the last post.

Wow is this PSA sub worthy of the praise it gets!

Who would have guessed even a few years ago that a sealed sub would hit so hard so low. I don't miss the 'boominess" I recall from my Carver 10" ported sub; RIP. After a proper break-in and a few high quality Demo runs I am very happy with my purchase from PSA.

I can't say enough good things about this sub.


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

smurphy522 said:


> A much needed follow-up to the last post.
> 
> Wow is this PSA sub worthy of the praise it gets!
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the update Smurphy. Do you mind if I copy/paste this mini review to our facebook page?

Tom V.
Power Sound Audio


----------



## newc33 (Oct 6, 2013)

nice sub! iv never owned a product from psa but iv always considered them to be very appealing. would love to hear one!


----------



## newc33 (Oct 6, 2013)

newc33 said:


> nice sub! iv never owned a product from psa but iv always considered them to be very appealing. would love to hear one!


i love the finish! looks very durable to


----------



## yosh7 (Feb 8, 2015)

newc33 said:


> i love the finish! looks very durable to


+1. The finish is great


----------



## jonapv (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi, my room is the same size as yours 2400 cf. I am replacing a polk psw505. At the very beginning I wanted the ported vx15se but Tom recommended the xs15se but I am afraid it will not hit the room with authority as his big brother the xv15 because is 5db louder in the 16 to 20hz region. What's is you opinion now that you got in in your theater room? Thanks.


----------



## The Yeti (Jan 23, 2013)

Sealed will offer greater extension at the cost of output. Only you can decide which is more important to you.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

For me the output is more than sufficient. I would rather have the control and extension as my room is also "sealed" (no windows and one well sealed door). I am very happy with the performance. Note that I do have main speakers which extend to 39 Hz (-2db) on their own so the sub is truly only doing the low octave work. I am also using the Audyssey Sub EQ HT on my Denon AVR X-4000 which did an impressive job of blending the sub in the room.


----------



## jonapv (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks, I pulled the trigger a couple days ago for the xs15se. I am usually under 20 dB from reference and prefer the sound of a sealed subwoofer also I hope it will be enough. Thank.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I've been running sealed mode more than ported.

These PSA subs look pretty good.


----------



## jreb14 (Feb 18, 2015)

Please let me know how the PSA works because I am looking at the same model of sub.


----------



## jonapv (Feb 9, 2015)

Mine is traveling from Miami to Costa Rica tonight, I hope it will be on my hands by Friday...


----------



## Axiomite (Dec 18, 2013)

You will not be disappointed in your new sub. PSA has exceptional quality in their subwoofers. I have a couple XS30s that have wonderful bass response after they were set up properly. What you really need though are four T-18s... :hsd:


----------



## jreb14 (Feb 18, 2015)

Just got an used XV-15 and it is a great sub solid and sounds awesome.


----------

